# Need help! Dorsal Slit procedure, channel TURP



## Kati Haughton (Nov 7, 2012)

I can not locate a code for a Dorsal Slit procedure, channel TURP. 

DETAILS OF PROCEDURE:    The foreskin was incised to allow for retraction of the foreskin and a 26- french resectoscope sheath was pssed into the bladder. The prostate was vaporized forst at the 12 o'clock position, then the left and right sides, and finally some anterior tissue.

No attempt was made to completely rid the prostate of any adenoma but to open up a wide enough channel that the patient could void well. The bladder neck was incised with
the button. and the bladder neck was wide open from the verumontanum at the end of the procedure.

Can anyone help me with this one?

Thanks, Kati


----------

